# Savate Knife - Like Cs Desperado



## Doc_Jude (Aug 31, 2007)

Check this out, folks. I want one!

http://www.savatedansederue.com/savate_knife.htm

http://www.savatedansederue.com/knife2.jpg

http://www.savatedansederue.com/knife.jpg

 $400.00-Blade( 440C Stainless steel with a Bead Blast finish along with the Guild Logo and Numbered. as well as file work decoration)  Handle comes in different forms- aoudad horn, mouflon horn, corsican horn or others.
http://www.savatedansederue.com/traingin%20blade.jpg

Training Herensuge Blade- $55.00


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2007)

The _saca tripa_, it says? I don't recognize it?


----------



## brokenbonz (Sep 5, 2007)

I think saca tripa is a spanish knife usually associated with the system of basque zipota and various styles of knife fighting from the hiberic peninsula


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2007)

brokenbonz said:


> basque zipota



I hadn't known about this art:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Makila
http://www.buber.net/Basque/Sports/zipota.html

I see some skepticism on the web about the art and whether it's just Savate.


----------



## tellner (Nov 27, 2007)

I've seen one. It's a nice knife. But $400 seems awfully high for what is essentially a Spanish/Basque stockman's knife in 440C.


----------



## sl2squeeze (Dec 2, 2007)

tellner said:


> I've seen one. It's a nice knife. But $400 seems awfully high for what is essentially a Spanish/Basque stockman's knife in 440C.


 
I agree..I would buy one for $100

440C is OK, but you can get a blade in VG-1 San Mai III for the same price or less.


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 28, 2008)

Imo, the knife has an interesting shape, but it is certainly not worth $400, especially not for a blade steel like 440c.  As mentioned above, $80 to $100 seems more reasonable.


----------



## Ahriman (May 12, 2008)

Ahh, wish I could ask for $400 for such a knife...
...
Do we know anything about steel thickness? The narrow part at the grip seems very, very weak - it could be that that I love near-indestructible knives though.
...
If I recall well, saca tripa has the business edge inside the curve, facing inwards.
...
Personal thing, but I absolutely don't like stainless steels.
...
I find it strange that the point is so curved upwards with such a short false edge. I don't know anything about savate, but it seems strange to me.


----------

